# 67 tempest custom conv. restoration?



## chuck1960 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm new here but have been reading a little about some of the other projects and was looking for some info about how to go about redoing my newly aquired 67 tempest custom conv. Has been parked in a shed/barn for about 30 years and is probably the most rust free older car I've ever owned. The floor, trunk and rockers have zero rust and three places about the size of a quarter under the lower trim. The header bow is shot on the conv.frame and was curious about a replacement. Wondering who has the best parts. Aftermarket any good? Should I keep original colors, keep it a tempest or do a gto clone. We don't have a lot of gto's around here and I had a 66 lemans that I put some gto parts on for my first car and a 66 gto later. Appreciate any and all input.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum:cheers PICTURES please- where to start depends on what you want to do and how far you want to restore,modify,clone or what ever. the best thing to do is go thru the car top to bottom and make a list of 1- what needs to be done 2.what you would like to do.. and then arrange those items in a logical order- good luck


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome chuck, as a fellow Tempest Custom owner the way i look at it do whatever will put a smile on your face, the nice thing about our Tempest/Lemans is that we can do the mods w/o effecting value as much as if it were a #'s GTO, and the initial purchase for the same condition car is cheaper. I am doing mine on the principle that every mod i do can be easily undone if i ever decide to go back to the 99% original it was when i rescued it from a barn after 35 years.....post some pics and have a blast. Merry x-mas arty:

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

:agree Cloan or tempest, I had a 66 Tempest, so love them. My 66 now is cloaned.. It all depends on where you are in life, do want to frame off, light redo or just drive it. To drive, repair what needs done and go. Most important, know yourself and if you are going to finish it and base repairs on that, unless you want it dissassembled for years, lol...:cheers


----------



## chuck1960 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll try to get some pics., not very good with this computer stuff. I have the body pretty much stripped and gave it a good wash with a steam jenny I couldn't believe how much trash was in the quarters, cowl section and frame itself. I have a few other projects, all GM but have never messed with a conv. or considered what mods. would do to the value. I've always enjoyed the build and never really worried about the value in my other projects. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like your on the right track, for parts try Ames, and OPG,I'm sure someone with a vert has a line on those parts and will weigh in. merry x-mas:cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

These days, I find actual Tempest's and LeMan's more interesting than clone GTO's becuase they're dissappearing. You see GTO's, but almost never the other two. I prefer the LeMans over the Tempest because I don't like the stainless "refrigerator door" side trim on the Tempest...it clutters up the clean lines of the car. My vote would be to build it how YOU want it and enjoy. For your convertible parts, I recommend Hemmings, not ebay. Hemmings has old-time business folks who make an honest living selling parts and who aren't in it to skin you. Paint it any color you want, just remember that it gets HOT sitting in a ragtop with the top down with a black interior. My '67 ragtop was originally gold with a gold interior, and I redid it that way in '86. Tired of the ho-hum way it looked, I changed it to Flambeau Burgundy with a Parchment interior in '93, and have enjoyed the car much more, and people notice it a lot more, too. If I had your car, I would upgrade to a LeMans/GTO interior (seats and door panels), build a nice solid 400 for it (or use the 326 if it's there),install an overdrive trans, and hoave fun with it. Personally, I think it would look killer Linden Green with a Parchment interior, or Plum Mist with a Parchment interior. You can check out the Ultimate GTO Picture Site, click on "67" and click on "dream car picker" to see how your car looks in any color combo. Have fun.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the CLUB!!!

A book I own and highly recomend is: Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide 1964 - 1972 writen by Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts. MBI Publishing Compnay. ISBN 0-87938-953-2. 

I would also get a Inlinetube catalog. (586) 532 - 1338

Good luck


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome! 

I've been working on my 69 "forever", and since I've finally started re-assembling it I find I spend most of my time with my nose stuck in either the Shop Manual or the Assembly Manual. I took the car apart a loooooong time ago and my memory hasn't held up so well.... It's probably worth hunting down copies of both these manuals for your car. I've actually got two copies of the shop manual, one on paper and one on CD.

Good luck! Need photos!

Bear


----------



## chuck1960 (Dec 11, 2010)

The exterior color choice has been back and forth but definately white or parchment interior with a white top. I have the original 326 but it has been sitting so long it's locked up.I really like the 400, I swapped out my 326 to a 400 when I was a kid with my first lemans, I know a lot of people wouldn't do this but I have a 07' 6.0 with 7000 miles that is complete with all the accessories, the computer and harness have already been modified also. I have a 5.3 in my 67 custom cab and am realy pleased with it. Just have to decide whice way to go. My header bow is rusty and was curious if the aftermarket fit ok. The car has been hit lightly in the rear so we pulled out most of the damaged on a frame machine but the panel is full of filler and I'm going to replace it so now is decision time, gto or tempest, Thanks for help, I have had all brands of vehicles, mostly chevy but always a soft spot for the pontiacs. Can't wait to get it going.


----------



## Renman1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I also have a Tempest Custom Convertible and for what it's worth, I like the fact that it's becoming somewhat unique these days. It's tempting at the start of the project to clone it but I think if one leaves it as a Tempest (maybe go with a 389, th400 set up like I did) you will not be sorry and won't have to engage in those weird "clone" conversations when you take it out. I can't wait to see it. I'm also new to this site. I don't see any exclusive Tempest sites! (LOL)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree i can only recall actually seeing two roadworthy Tempest Customs in the last 15 years, both turquoise 66's, i have people ask me "whats a Tempest?", would rather explain that to them than what a clone is. Have fresh 455 going in mine in the next few weeks, leaving the 326 badges though. Can't wait for the shows this summer.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## bgraham (Dec 28, 2010)

chuck, which everway you go enjoy the build.
Go Raiders


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Chuck,

Welcome to the forum! Sounds like an awesome car, would love to see some pictures. Pictures are also a great way to ask questions and show people what you're doing, plus they may catch something or know something you don't.. 

-Thor


----------



## chuck1960 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for the input, been working on a friends 67 chevy II but fixing to get back on the conv. I think I'll leave it as a tempest but I did put the lq9/4l60e in it. Made my own mounts and used the factory crossmember and can be put back original without a lot of trouble. Does anyone have any experience doing a top, best place to buy parts and any specialty tools needed. Back to the shop I here the sander calling haha


----------



## 64GroceryGetter (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm finally finishing up on my 64 GTO convertible and it's fun finding some of the parts. Ames has the header bow for a 66-67 (Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts. part number H146) and you can get most of the hardware through them (sometimes a bit pricey but what the heck). OPGI has really good rear 1/4's that are easily mated to the body and removes the artisan reworking of old metal (unless you enjoy that). I'm a GTO guy, but by staying Tempest you keep an old heritage line going. Good luck!


----------

